

Please support this nice tech educational project - perak
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/oktopod-dev-kit-for-your-robo-ideas

======
perak
I am not a member of that project and nobody asks me to post this - I just
want to help this guys with their nice project. Please take a look - it's 2
minutes of your time.

~~~
gus_massa
From the guidelines:

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, [...]. It's implicit in
> submitting something that you think it's important._

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait._

The original title is good "Oktopod: Dev Kit for Your Robo-ideas!" is you drop
the final exclamation mark. In some cases it's a good idea to tweak the title
a little, but in this case it has all the relevant information.

